# new stock on my savage .243



## savage11 (Mar 16, 2008)

I recently purchased a boyds thumbhole stock for my savage 11 in .243 . and I had to cut the clip hole in . its done and I love the new feel of the gun.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

looks good, I put a Boyd's on my 17, really like it


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

looks great and mann are they comfortable to shoot heres mine ...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ruger M77 MkII 30-06 on a Boyd's JRS Classic in Forest Camo

(this pic is better than the one I took with my phone)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Savage 110FP 25-06 on a Boyd's Thumbhole Varminter in Desert Camo


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

where would a person look to purchase a boyd's stock?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/

Cabelas also carries them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got both of mine from stockysstocks.com. they were great to deal with and had good shipping times. I would warn people off of ordering them from cabelas. I tried it for the 30-06 with a thumbhole sporter version, and would have had to have some one do quite a bit of fitting to get it even close to the JRS Classic that I got from stockysstocks.com. I may have just gotten a bad one, who knows? Also, cabelas only has brown and black.


----------



## yz125mm700 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's my 22-250, Love the savage


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

How do you like your Savage .243? I just looked at one today, and am really tempted to go buy it. I found a new one (synthetic stock, don't know model number) for sale for $390. It comes with a Simmons scope, sling, rings, and clip. It's kind of the run of the mill gun, nothing special, but I'm more interested in how it shoots. Any good or bad things to say about it? Also, what can you expect to pay for ammo?


----------

